# Answers on a postcard!



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, it's a bit of a strange time here at the moment. And i have decided that i have some money saved up and that i should use the oppertunity (of not working) to have a good time and go travelling sometime between January and April...

I went to China (lived in Beijing for two months) and while i would love to go back there i am a bit wary of taking a toddler on my own despite the fact i can speak Mandarin (now there is something you wouldn't have put money on!)

So any tips of good travel destinations? I pretty much have enough money to fly anywhere within reason (not in my own chartered jet!) but it has to be safe for me to go there on my own with Ava - so perhaps USA or Australia? And preferably somewhere warm!

What does everyone think? Answers on a postcard!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 10, 2009)

The Crimea (Southern Ukraine)? Its warm and has lots of beaches. Ukraine is pretty cheap and you will encounter a lot of authentic ethnic cultures and locals there. Mostly a vacation destination for the ex-Soviet countries. Saftey... I'm not sure? Checkout a travel guide or the US passport website on their country profiles and they list what concerns if any travelers should have in a country.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 10, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Italy--beautiful architecture, breathtaking landscapes and layer after layer of fascinating history!

If you choose Australia be sure to read Bill Bryson's In a Sunburned Country first.

The advantage of the US is that there are so many different areas for geography and culture...just don't get sick or injured while you're here as our healthcare is not free!! The U.S. is very child friendly and if you come through Colorado you are welcome to stay with us. We have plenty of room now that three of the kids are in college.

Greece is somewhere I've always wanted to go.

Aren't I helpful, though? I love to travel, but choosing is always hard (directly dependent on budget, too!).


----------



## sammi (Dec 10, 2009)

California! Come to San Diego! =] We don't experience seasons too drastically, so its pretty warm all year round here =]


----------



## dmmj (Dec 10, 2009)

i would vote for hawaii, it is warm there and pleasent and the people are super nice.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 11, 2009)

Italy is a good option, probably cold this time of year. I can easily get to italy in the summer months quite cheaply from the UK. My idea to travel further is because Ava needs her own seat when she is two, and so will be 'free' to fly. If i wait untill after mid april, i then have to pay for two seats :-(

Stephanie, how nice of you to offer us a place to stay. I have always wanted to visit the colorado springs. I would like to go to New York, and i guess i could fly to there from here or even from LA or visa versa and do a mini tour of california. Or perhaps do new york another time. 

Perhaps it's time to get out the atlas! And how does one go about getting to Colorado from California? Fly? Drive? Am i allowed to drive in the US on a UK licence? What about car seats? Do i need a visa to travel to the USA? Will travel insurance now cover medical emergency?


----------



## mctlong (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd vote for California! ... I'm a bit biased.  We've got Hollywood, Napa Valley (wine country), Yosemite National Park, Universal Studios, Catalina Island, and 840 miles of coastline. Its one of the few places where you can go snowboarding (mountain peaks reach 14,500 feet) and surfing in the same day.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 11, 2009)

alfiethetortoise said:


> Italy is a good option, probably cold this time of year. I can easily get to italy in the summer months quite cheaply from the UK. My idea to travel further is because Ava needs her own seat when she is two, and so will be 'free' to fly. If i wait untill after mid april, i then have to pay for two seats :-(
> 
> Stephanie, how nice of you to offer us a place to stay. I have always wanted to visit the colorado springs. I would like to go to New York, and i guess i could fly to there from here or even from LA or visa versa and do a mini tour of california. Or perhaps do new york another time.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to get out the atlas! And how does one go about getting to Colorado from California? Fly? Drive? Am i allowed to drive in the US on a UK licence? What about car seats? Do i need a visa to travel to the USA? Will travel insurance now cover medical emergency?



Well, I can hardly compete with Shelly's fabulous poster from the California tourism board! I do think California's a wonderful state, but it is a lot more crowded, especially on the freeways, than Colorado.

Buy or check out Rick Steve's travel books to find out everything you need to know about travel restrictions. We always use his guides for European travel, so I would think he'd have one for U.S. travel!

You will definitely want a carseat for Ava here, though I am sure you can rent one with the car if you rent a car. Driving from southern California to Colorado takes about 24 hours (my husband used to do it to get home from USAFA years ago). If you could take it in shorter stretches, you would see some beautiful wide open spaces of the American West as you head through Nevada and Utah. Pretty but also isolated. It would depend on how well Ava does at "road trips". You can also fly directly from L.A. to Denver, on American Airlines (who knows--maybe Fred will be your Captain!).

Well, I have to go teach some fun fourth graders. If you do decide to come here, I will set you up with the best tourist package you can get! My sister lives in C Springs (is also a teacher), loves company, and is a fabulous hostess, so between the two of us we could show you the sights!


----------



## Shelly (Dec 11, 2009)

dmmj said:


> i would vote for hawaii, it is warm there and pleasent and the people are super nice.



Cosign.


----------



## sammi (Dec 11, 2009)

mctlong said:


> Its one of the few places where you can go snowboarding (mountain peaks reach 14,500 feet) and surfing in the same day.



Awesome point! Never even thought of that =P


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 11, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Well, I can hardly compete with Shelly's fabulous poster from the California tourism board! I do think California's a wonderful state, but it is a lot more crowded, especially on the freeways, than Colorado.
> 
> Buy or check out Rick Steve's travel books to find out everything you need to know about travel restrictions. We always use his guides for European travel, so I would think he'd have one for U.S. travel!
> 
> ...



Unfortunately i have to go out tonight to a fundraising playgroup wine night, because i am having great fun looking into all of this!

So far, i have found out that i can fly to LA for just under Ã‚Â£400 return. I can alternitavely fly to San Fran which is a little more expensive but not much. I can fly from LA to Denver for about Ã‚Â£60 each way, or catch something called a greyhoud bus possibly cheaper. 

I dont know if i will be able to hire a car because i will be under 25, but i'll look into that a bit further. If i drove i thought i could head to the grand canyon at some point on the way. It might end up being quite expensive but i haven't had time to look into it properly yet....

As far as i can gather i wont ned a passport to travel to the USA, and i can then plan to spend some time in sunny callifornia but i think ill have to give the snowboarding a miss! But ill have to check about the Visa thing.

Oooo, how exciting! It's so cold and dark here at the moment!



mctlong said:


> I'd vote for California! ... I'm a bit biased.  We've got Hollywood, Napa Valley (wine country), Yosemite National Park, Universal Studios, Catalina Island, and 840 miles of coastline. Its one of the few places where you can go snowboarding (mountain peaks reach 14,500 feet) and surfing in the same day.




Do you know of any good accommodation websites for califoria? will it be hot? And how easy is it to get around? I am a total coast addict, and Ava loves to swim, so it would probably be a bit rude not to make an appearance!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 11, 2009)

Well its a little smaller than the whole country of France... So you'd need to break it down into the region you would want to go to. The North (San Franciso area) = wine country, parks, mountains, and beautiful Sacramento. The South (Los Angeles) = Hollywood, surf beaches, movie stars, Universal Studies, Disneyland, etc.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Dec 11, 2009)

There is a Disneyland in Southern California? If so, where? I am sure Ava would love to go there. She is really into anything with dogs (lady and the tramp/101 dalmations). I would love to go to the harry potter theme park, but that's in florida and isn't even open....

I now about San Diago Zoo, but is there a californain aquarium? Ava loves fish.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 11, 2009)

Disneyland is in anaheim california, I have not been there for years now.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 11, 2009)

Ignore the star in the middle for hunnigton beach... But here's an idea of where all the things are in Southern California. Universal Studios and Disneyland are about 35-40 min apart. Disneyland is a lot smaller than Disneyworld. But disneyworld is four seperate parks and disneyland is two

Disneyland website: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/home/home?name=HomePage

Califnoria trip planning website:
http://www.visitcalifornia.com/AM/Template.cfm?Section=Home&ContentID=21166


----------



## mctlong (Dec 11, 2009)

I haven't been to the Disneyland in Anaheim in awhile either, but I use to love going as a kid. If you're really interested in Disneyland, I'd recommend the one in Orlando, Florida. Its much larger than the Disneyland in California and has many more attractions. 

There are three main aquariums in California and a bunch of smaller ones. The three large ones are Sea World in San Diego, the Aquarium of the Pacific in Long Beach, and the Monterrey Bay Aquarium. The Aquarium of the Pacific is about a 20 minute drive from Disneyland Anaheim. If you're interested in ocean wildlife, I'd recommend the semi-submersable tour out of Catalina Island (off the coast of Long Beach, CA). Its a boat/submarine tour where you get to see all the fish and ocean wildlife in their natural habitat. Whale watching tours are also available in Southern California during the Spring.


----------

